# BULLS Tirone 26'' Hinterbau gerissen... und ich dachte Titan geht nicht kaputt...



## mäcpomm (28. Juni 2012)

Ich könnte heulen.

Beim Vorbereiten meines BULLS fällt mir eine Unebenheit im Hinterbau auf. Ich denke noch was hängt denn da? Von wegen, DER HINTERBAU IST GERISSEN!!!
Abgesehen davon, daß ich schon fast auf dem Weg nach Torbole bin geht es mir richtig gut.....wo ist verdammt noch mal die Schnapsflasche hin?

Meine erste Frage. 
Gehört die Delle da hin, oder hat der Vorbesitzer (Rad war neuwertig) versucht Platz für eine 180er Scheibe zu schaffen?

Frage Zwei. 
Kann man da noch was retten?

Frage Drei.
Wo kann man in Riva / Torbole ein ordentliches Bike zu einem fairen Kurs leihen?

Ich glaube ich gehe ins Wasser.


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juni 2012)

sieht nicht schön aus 
und imho nicht "serienmässig". lässt sich aber nahezu rückstandsfrei flicken, so du es nicht dem verkäufer um die ohren hauen willst/kannst. 
rewel in bozen repariert ti zu ausgesprochen humanen tarifen.





sent by an android from outer space


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (28. Juni 2012)

Bozen? Da fahre ich doch vorbei. 
Nur kriege ich bis zum WE die Kommunikation auf Englisch geschweige auf Italienisch hin.


----------



## memphis35 (28. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst doch nicht reden sondern den Rahmen reintragen und auf den Riss zeigen .
Wenn der schwarze Punkt am 2. Bild ein Loch ist , schaut es danach aus als hätte schon jemand versucht das weiterreißen zu stoppen .

Mfg  35


----------



## mäcpomm (28. Juni 2012)

Nein, das Loch gibt ea auf der anderen Seite auch. Entwässerung?

Jemand ne Ahnung wie teuer eine Reparatur werden könnte? 
Wird das Rohr ausgetauscht oder "nur" der Riss geschweißt.


----------



## --- (28. Juni 2012)

Diese Löcher dienen dazu um die beim Schweißen entstehenden Gase innerhalb der Rohre austreten zu lassen. Der Riss hat m.M. nach schon etwas mit der Delle zutun. Ob diese Delle nun vom Hersteller beabsichtigt ist oder ob da vom Vorbesitzer etwas gemacht wurde kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen.


----------



## mäcpomm (29. Juni 2012)

Keiner ne Ahnung ob sich eine Reparatur lohnt?


----------



## supasini (29. Juni 2012)

ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das der riss am loch entstanden ist! garantie?


----------



## mäcpomm (29. Juni 2012)

Ich denke eher nicht, da gebraucht (neuwertig) gekauft.
Wenn die "Beule" da nicht hin gehört wird es mit Garantie eh schwierig.
Da der Rahmen oberhalb und unterhalb der Beule gerissen ist vermute ich, daß die Beule Hauptursache ist.

Andererseits könnte man BULLS eine freundliche Mail schreiben und um Hilfe bei Reparatur / Ersatz bitten.

Eventuell besteht sogar die Möglichkeit auf 29'' umzusteigen.


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Juni 2012)

rewel -> der herr spricht deutsch  anrufen, bild hinschicken, kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. reparabel ist das auf alle fälle und das was ich von rewel an reparaturen gesehen habe war mindestens so gut wie der neuzustand.

... ich verschiebe den thread ins crosscountry forum in einen der titanen threads, da bekommst du noch deutlich mehr antworten wie hier.


----------



## mäcpomm (29. Juni 2012)

So, ich habe den Jungen mal eine Mail geschrieben. 
Leider ist die Zeit recht knapp sonst hätte ich den Rahmen auf dem Hinweg in den Urlaub dort abgegeben und auf dem Heimweg wieder mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (29. Juni 2012)

Fahrrad kannst bei the lab leihen, Litevilles für 25 euro am Tag, für 7 Tage glaub ich 100.


----------



## Altitude (29. Juni 2012)

ich würd auch mal ein Foto per Mail an Bulls schicken - Du kannst in der Mail das Wort "Zweitbesitzer" weglassen...


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juni 2012)

dellen in titan reinmachen ist ohne passendes werkzeug in schön eher schwierig zu realisiern , vorallem im eingebauten zustand


----------



## zuki (29. Juni 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> So, ich habe den Jungen mal eine Mail geschrieben.
> Leider ist die Zeit recht knapp sonst hätte ich den Rahmen auf dem Hinweg in den Urlaub dort abgegeben und auf dem Heimweg wieder mitgenommen.



Na wenn Du es nicht mehr schaffen solltest den Rahmen in Bozen abzugeben, dann würde ich versuchen nach Deinem Urlaub hier einen Kontakt herzustellen:

http://www.mawis-bikes.com/de/philosophie

(Die Delle sieht übrigens nach "Absicht" aus. Haben früher viele Stahlrahmen gehabt .)


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß is der von Lynskey, also dort mal anfragen und natürlich bei Bulls...


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Juni 2012)

Vergiss Lynskey. Unkulanter, unflexibler Sch...laden. Wenn überhaupt, dann über Bulls.

Rewel ist eine gute Idee. Wie schon gesagt: Bild hinschicken und nach Machbarkeit und Preis fragen, ggf. anfragen, ob du den Rahmen direkt vorbei bringen kannst. Leo Santa ist nett und hilfsbereit, reagiert schnell und hat bei meinem Rahmen tadellose Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_W (29. Juni 2012)

kleine gute Nachricht:
Delle und Loch sind bei meinem Tirone genauso zu finden


----------



## sharam (29. Juni 2012)

Wahnsinn: Mein Rahmen ist an der selben Stelle defekt gewesen, meld Dich per PN, ich denke ich kann Dir helfen...


----------



## AGMUC (8. September 2012)

@macpom
Wie geht die Geschichte weiter? Bin sehr interessiert da ich das gleiche Modell besitze. Bei mir ist allerdings momentan das Tretlager fest.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mäcpomm (8. September 2012)

Mir wird gerade geholfen. Hoffe es klappt alles wie geplant. Neben dem Riss im Hinterbau war noch ein Riss Im bereich Sattel- / Oberrohr. 
Ich hatte Titan wegen "hält ewig" gekauft.......

Wobei ein festes Tretlager eine ganz andere Baustelle ist.


----------



## AGMUC (8. September 2012)

Ich hoffe du denkst an die "10 Jahre Rahmengarantie"! Die hat Bulls ausgegeben und ist unabhängig von der Gewährleistung des Händlers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mäcpomm (8. September 2012)

Das ist bei mir ein wenig kompliziert.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. September 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Ich hatte Titan wegen "hält ewig" gekauft.......



Trifft mMn eher auf wertigen Stahl zu.


----------



## cluso (8. September 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Mir wird gerade geholfen. Hoffe es klappt alles wie geplant. Neben dem Riss im Hinterbau war noch ein Riss Im bereich Sattel- / Oberrohr.
> Ich hatte Titan wegen "hält ewig" gekauft.......
> 
> Wobei ein festes Tretlager eine ganz andere Baustelle ist.





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Trifft mMn eher auf wertigen Stahl zu.



Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## mäcpomm (8. September 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


Bei 8 Monaten und 1500 km kann von Ewigkeit keine Rede sein.


----------



## cluso (9. September 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Bei 8 Monaten und 1500 km kann von Ewigkeit keine Rede sein.



Bezog sich auf die Aussage mit dem Stahl.

Klar bei dir würde ich Konstruktionsfehler, bzw. mangelhafte Umsetzung diagnostizieren.

Viel Erfolg  bei der Rekla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen?


----------



## mäcpomm (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist ein wenig viel kompliziert. Ich hoffe es wird sich alles zum Guten wenden.


----------



## sharam (20. April 2013)

Hey Jörg, ich hoffe der Rahmen ist unbeschadet bei Dir angekommen!?


----------



## mäcpomm (20. April 2013)

Ja, alles supi. Vielen Dank. 
Bin gerade in Playa de Muro beim Roadbike Festival.


----------

